# My friend is being stalked by her ex.



## John_Titor_the_2nd (Nov 9, 2019)

An online friend of mines is having a hard time dealing with a stalker . She said it's been going on for 4 years. She has been streaming on twitch and he keeps harassing her and her twitch friends . She has had 2 restraining orders on him. He lives 30 minutes away from her. She has called the police twice, they haven't done anything . What should she do?


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 9, 2019)

She should kill her self. Boom, no more stalker.


----------



## Marissa Moira (Nov 9, 2019)

If you shoot your computer screen while the person is logged in it kills the person on the other end IRL.


----------



## Marco Fucko (Nov 9, 2019)

Thanks for posting to this subreddit! Unfortunately, you do not have enough positive karma to meet this sub's posting requirements. Your post will be autodeleted by our moderation bot shortly.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Nov 9, 2019)

@John_Titor_the_2nd tell your friend to get a gun






						Dial 911 and Die: Garn Turner, Stevens, Richard W., Turner, Garn, Aaron S. Zelman, Richard Stevens, Richard W. Stevens: 9780964230446: Amazon.com: Books
					

Dial 911 and Die [Garn Turner, Stevens, Richard W., Turner, Garn, Aaron S. Zelman, Richard Stevens, Richard W. Stevens] on Amazon.com. *FREE* shipping on qualifying offers. Dial 911 and Die



					www.amazon.com


----------



## break these cuffs (Nov 9, 2019)

Contact the anonymous hackers of 3 chins or hire some bitcoin bikers.

edit. I guess I'm getting soft, so I will give some actual advice. If the cops are being chuds then she needs to go to the media and cry. Get logs of what the stalker has been saying and get on video crying as she reads it. Getting called out on the local news will spur some sort of action. Go through social media if she has to. Call her state reps, the mayors office, the governors office. Scream it from the rooftops to name and shame the guy. She should get trained with a firearm if the dude is this unhinged. No idea where she lives, but I live in a rural state and there are three shooting ranges within an hour of me, that I know of there could be more, which offer ladies only shooting times, ladies only classes, female instructors, free instruction nights for women. If she is going to go that route she needs to find other strong women to learn from.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

Marco Fucko said:


> Thanks for posting to this subreddit! Unfortunately, you do not have enough positive karma to meet this sub's posting requirements. Your post will be autodeleted by our moderation bot shortly.



Get a gun and kill him and his helpers.


----------



## post (Nov 9, 2019)

go home gamer girl


----------



## Ridley (Nov 9, 2019)

Gee Bill, two restraining orders?


----------



## FeverGlitch (Nov 9, 2019)

send nudes


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

break these cuffs said:


> Contact the anonymous hackers of 3 chins or hire some bitcoin bikers.
> 
> edit. I guess I'm getting soft, so I will give some actual advice. If the cops are being chuds then she needs to go to the media and cry. Get logs of what the stalker has been saying and get on video crying as she reads it. Getting called out on the local news will spur some sort of action. Go through social media if she has to. Call her state reps, the mayors office, the governors office. Scream it from the rooftops to name and shame the guy. She should get trained with a firearm if the dude is this unhinged. No idea where she lives, but I live in a rural state and there are three shooting ranges within an hour of me, that I know of there could be more, which offer ladies only shooting times, ladies only classes, female instructors, free instruction nights for women. If she is going to go that route she needs to find other strong women to learn from.



This if you don't want to commit murder...but make having a gun a priority and know these idiots locations as plan B.

Many times, these guys are low iq and autistic and can't cope. You're probably smarter than these idiots.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Nov 9, 2019)

She should FtM.


----------



## Fuck China (Nov 9, 2019)

You aren't really giving us enough info to convince us to help you in any way. Fuck off e-girl


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 9, 2019)

First. Get armed and if required in your state a concealed carry (learn how to use it)

Second. She needs to document absolutely every interaction she has with this individual and contact the non emergency police/sheriff each time.
(If this person is bothering her irl)

You need a strong paper trail to get a restraining order but by the sounds of the length this has been going on sounds like your friend might already have enough evidence

Third. Get a restraining order. Have her bother the police enough and figure out the specific ins and outs where you live on how to get one

Once your friend has a restraining order cops automatically go into Robot mode over that. Where i am it doesn't matter if I went to the dance club first and the person who has the restraining order shows up after... If they call the cops, they come and arrest me end of story.

Four. Idk get a large muscle dude to scare him?

Also why did you feel the need to come here and ask _us _about it? Is there a specific reason? are you going to post the stalkers info or something?


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Nov 9, 2019)

Well for starters, they can start by completely ignoring him on Twitch. He says something in chat- don't even react. Obsessed people strive off that reaction. After they get starved of it they go in crazy mode. At this point the firearm training suggested by the people before come in handy. If that faggot tries to do anything stupid you can whip out your boom stick and send him off to pow town.

Second option; suck his dick and stab him with an AIDS laced needle.

Third option; Do the social media crying thing. Any journalist loves a good damsel in distress. 

Of course if this person is that obsessed the not acknowledging his existence will make him off himself. Which ultimately wouldn't be their fault.

If i'm to be serious though. How are we to know you aren't the stalker and want to know advice to plan a work around?


----------



## No Exit (Nov 9, 2019)

She should get a group of friends together and just kill the guy.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

Last but not least...if this idiot does confront you in any way shape or form......

Shoot first and ask questions later. He's probably trash with no family or anyone who cares about him anyway.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 9, 2019)

No Exit said:


> She should get a group of friends together and just kill the guy.


But what if the stalker is John Fucking Rambo


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

No Exit said:


> She should get a group of friends together and just kill the guy.




Lol


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 9, 2019)

We need more info @John_Titor_the_2nd


----------



## No Exit (Nov 9, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> But what if the stalker is John Fucking Rambo


If it was John Rambo then she wouldn't know he was stalking her. Duh.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 9, 2019)

No Exit said:


> If it was John Rambo then she wouldn't know he was stalking her. Duh.


Your logic is air fuckin tight. Damn.
But this "friend" might just be a savant human tracker. Maybe this friend is like an autistic basset hound


----------



## booklover (Nov 9, 2019)

On a serious note, one of the biggest issues regarding restraining orders is that the victim has a slight tendency to forget that they work both ways - that contacting the abuser/stalker violates it, and also lets them know where the victim is.

If the stalking is all online, why doesn't she just close down those accounts, or at least block him and not look at his sites?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> But what if the stalker is John Fucking Rambo



Probably not if he's a lame online twitch stalker.

Stalkers are weak men by nature since they are incapable of interacting with women in a psychologically sane manner.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 9, 2019)

Wait hold on "two restraining orders"    

Did this friend of yours tell you that? Why would she need two? Please explain


DocHoliday1977 said:


> Probably not if he's a lame online twitch stalker.
> 
> Stalkers are weak men by nature since they are incapable of interacting with women in a psychologically sane manner.


Agreed but I would imagine that this has some in real life components. If it's just a guy online then I don't see how a good old fashion ignore could do the trick but I'd imagine since OP mentioned he didn't live far that it would mean there exists some in real life harrassment, and the guy could have been stalking before he was harrassing on twitch who knows?


----------



## Yotsubaaa (Nov 9, 2019)

Token Weaboo said:


> If i'm to be serious though. How are we to know you aren't the stalker and want to know advice to plan a work around?


Haha, great minds think alike huh? I was just about to ask the same thing.

Hey @John_Titor_the_2nd, why don't you do as your namesake implies and just use your IBM 5100 to go back in time and prevent this guy from being born? Seems like the perfect solution. (Or are we not on that worldline anymore?)


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

She needs to keep up with his where abouts. 

No one should be brow beaten into deleting social media accounts. Fuck that stalker. Shoot him if he comes close and send him to hell.

Shame every one who thinks he's got a right to invade your privacy.

Go to war. Stand your ground. Be a warrior. Destroy the weak ass fool with mommy issues.



No Exit said:


> If it was John Rambo then she wouldn't know he was stalking her. Duh.



John Rambo was a stalking victim himself. That's what made him dangerous.


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Nov 9, 2019)

Yotsubaaa said:


> (Or are we not on that worldline anymore?)


Nothing like a good Steins:Gate reference. Except like the one before, he probably just want's to meet with you and talk about time travel! 

Alternatively, OP can turn them into gelatin!


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

No Exit said:


> If it was John Rambo then she wouldn't know he was stalking her. Duh.



John Rambo was a stalking victim himself. That's what made him dangerous.


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (Nov 9, 2019)

Go to your friend's house and comfort her and when she is feeling most vulnerable grab her pussy.

If she doesn't like it you MAKE HER LIKE IT


----------



## drtoboggan (Nov 9, 2019)

Kill the bastard.


----------



## Damn Near (Nov 9, 2019)

i heard your friend was a bitch


----------



## ForgedBlades (Nov 9, 2019)

She should just fuck him for a couple weeks until he gets bored and leaves.


----------



## oldTireWater (Nov 9, 2019)

Either A) stop being a tease. Or B) stop making shit up to get attention.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> Wait hold on "two restraining orders"
> 
> Did this friend of yours tell you that? Why would she need two? Please explain
> 
> Agreed but I would imagine that this has some in real life components. If it's just a guy online then I don't see how a good old fashion ignore could do the trick but I'd imagine since OP mentioned he didn't live far that it would mean there exists some in real life harrassment, and the guy could have been stalking before he was harrassing on twitch who knows?


If she has 2 restraining orders and he violates them and tries to call shitty police/sheriff fags who do nothing, then he's probably called them up and lied about his harassment or he has a social status and demanding corruption to let him keep harassing her. 

Just kill the Bastard if he shows up again. Fuck those weak shitty limp dick police and sheriff officers letting him harass you.



oldTireWater said:


> Either A) stop being a tease. Or B) stop making shit up to get attention.


You are an epic loser.



Damn Near said:


> i heard your friend was a bitch


That's hilarious....then leave her alone if she's a bitch. Men like you who hate these women you stalk are the fools following them around. Maybe YOU'RE THE ONE WITH THE PROBLEM.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 9, 2019)

Pee on him to establish dominance and then bap him with a newspaper


----------



## Damn Near (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> That's hilarious....then leave her alone if she's a bitch. Men like you who hate these women you stalk are the fools following them around. Maybe YOU'RE THE ONE WITH THE PROBLEM.


shut the fuck up, you utter re.tard


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

Damn Near said:


> shut the fuck up, you utter re.tard


Mommy issues. Take your meds.



ForgedBlades said:


> She should just fuck him for a couple weeks until he gets bored and leaves.


She should call Bellview.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Mommy issues. Take your meds.



Didn't expect to see m'queen here. Go get them, big girl! Show these awful internet trolls who is boss.


----------



## Damn Near (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Mommy issues. Take your meds.


Imagine being such a mentally-ill lolcow on a public forum meant to mock people like yourself that you tell a shitposter to take their meds


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 9, 2019)

Now this is podracing.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 9, 2019)

Actually I know someone here on the farms who has a ton of FBI, CIA and Law enforcement friends

Hey @Dana Marie Cain care to weigh in on this young ladies plight?


----------



## MechanicusAdmin (Nov 9, 2019)

ABORT. Personal army fishing request not going as planned.


----------



## Death Grip (Nov 9, 2019)

Dig a big deep hole. Leave stalker dude to die in it


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

TendieMan said:


> Didn't expect to see m'queen here. Go get them, big girl! Show these awful internet trolls who is boss.


 

I have an inexhaustible mental long game. And a sharp memory.



Damn Near said:


> Imagine being such a mentally-ill lolcow on a public forum meant to mock people like yourself that you tell a shitposter to take their meds



Harvey, save all this for your therapist.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I have an inexhaustible mental long game. And a sharp memory.
> 
> 
> 
> Harvey, save all this for your therapist.



I bet you do. You truly are the most perfect woman that has ever been. No doubt about that at ALL.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Nov 9, 2019)

How hot is this hole, anyways?


----------



## Reverend (Nov 9, 2019)

I need to see nudes to judge for myself her next course of action.


----------



## MrDegeneratman (Nov 9, 2019)

Force the stalker to watch Coolcat saves the kids


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

TendieMan said:


> I bet you do. You truly are the most perfect woman that has ever been. No doubt about that at ALL.


I wouldn't say the hottest or most significant, but I would admit to the most stubborn with a black and white view of crime and behavior.


----------



## Iron Hamster (Nov 9, 2019)

Trade accounts with DorkCideFail. Guy won't know what hit him.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I wouldn't say the hottest or most significant, but I would admit to the most stubborn with a black and white view of crime and behavior.


You are a stupid, ugly, doodoo-faced cunt.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> You are a stupid, ugly, doodoo-faced cunt.



Now that kind of talk would not make your mommy happy.

Triggered.


----------



## NerdShamer (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Mommy issues. Take your meds.


Says the chick who needs them...


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Now that kind of talk would not make your mommy happy.
> 
> Triggered.


Jokes on you nerd, I have two dads!


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

NerdShamer said:


> Says the chick who needs them...



Late. Over it.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 9, 2019)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> Jokes on you nerd, I have two dads!


Gee Bill.



DocHoliday1977 said:


> Now that kind of talk would not make your mommy happy.


You're right, she'd ask why we didn't call you something worse.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> Jokes on you nerd, I have two dads!



Are they teaching you on how to be a man?


----------



## NerdShamer (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Late. Over it.


Your thread says otherwise.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> Gee Bill.
> 
> 
> You're right, she'd ask why we didn't call you something worse.




Lmao are you a Louis Brisbois lawyer? Very triggered.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Are they teaching you on how to be a man?


No. One time they took away my Xbox for three days.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Lmao are you a Louis Brisbois lawyer? Very triggered.


Are you a fucking dumbass?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

NerdShamer said:


> Your thread says otherwise.




Miss me dear?


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 9, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> Are you a fucking dumbass?


Are you a dumb dumb?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 9, 2019)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> Are you a dumb dumb?


No I'm a smart smart


----------



## NerdShamer (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Miss me dear?


Eh, not really. There's too much shit on here to keep up with.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 9, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> No I'm a smart smart


Not.



Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> No I'm a smart smart


Lol


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 9, 2019)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> Not.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> Are you a fucking dumbass?




Laugh my fucking ass off....you are...


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Laugh my fucking ass off....you are...


No u


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 9, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> View attachment 1003988


Hot.



DocHoliday1977 said:


> Laugh my fucking ass off....you are...


OH NO WHAT HAPPENED TO YOUR ASS



Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> No u


Apologize for double posting.


----------



## NerdShamer (Nov 9, 2019)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> Apologize for double posting.


Apologize for triple-posting, fag.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 9, 2019)

NerdShamer said:


> Apologize for triple-posting, fag.


Okay.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 9, 2019)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> Apologize for double posting.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> View attachment 1003988




Dreidal Dreidal Dreidal...I made it out of clay....


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Dreidal Dreidal Dreidal...I made it out of clay....


IN MY COUNTRY THERE IS PROBLEM


----------



## NerdShamer (Nov 9, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> IN MY COUNTRY THERE IS PROBLEM


The scene with the village whore is better.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> IN MY COUNTRY THERE IS PROBLEM




Lol How dare you hate on my Torah teaching.


----------



## sadbird (Nov 9, 2019)

what if she stalked him back?


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 9, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


>





DocHoliday1977 said:


> Lol How dare you hate on my Torah teaching.


how many times did Harvey Weinstein bite your vagina? May I bite your vagina?


----------



## NerdShamer (Nov 9, 2019)

sadbird said:


> what if she stalked him back?


Then the guy would become an Chad.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> IN MY COUNTRY THERE IS PROBLEM




Lol How dare you hate on my Torah teaching.


----------



## NerdShamer (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Lol How dare you hate on my Torah teaching.


Pamela, in your browser, there should be this circular arrow thing near the top of your window.

Click on it.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 9, 2019)

Can OP please come back I need him to ask the friend to move closer to the window

These binoculars don't have great magnification


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 9, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> Can OP please come back I need him to ask the friend to move closer to the window
> 
> These binoculars don't have great magnification


Lol.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> how many times did Harvey Weinstein bite your vagina? May I bite your vagina?


Does he bite them? Did his mom make him bite hers? That would explain a lot.

Hey, Harvey has his "loyalist CIA" watching us post on Kiwifarms cause you know, national security tho.

Loser

I think that is the double posting.

Could be those ugly fat black regressed in Hinesville tho. They need to spend more time with Jenny Craig than on Kiwi Farms.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 9, 2019)

This Markov chain bot is broken.


----------



## NerdShamer (Nov 9, 2019)

The longer I watch Pam post, the lower my IQ drops...But I can't look away from this shitshow.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I think that is the double posting.
> 
> Could be those ugly fat black regressed in Hinesville tho. They need to spend more time with Jenny Craig than on Kiwi Farms.


Lol girl, you stupid.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> This Markov chain bot is broken.




An AI Bot to help a stalker stalk their victim!
Are you sure that's an appropriate use of surveillance resources ?


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> An AI Bot to help a stalker stalk their victim!
> Are you sure that's an appropriate use of surveillance resources ?


Yes.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> Lol girl, you stupid.


I'm not a fat black bitch who calls herself Beulah and sits on her ass stalking a white girl. Were you the one that have my mom an illegal dose of opioids last December?



Rumpled Foreskin said:


> Yes.


Did you find out anything?  You can't talk to women face to face? 

That's sad.


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I'm not a fat black bitch who calls herself Beulah and sits on her ass stalking a white girl. Were you the one that have my mom an illegal dose of opioids last December?


Yes.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

NerdShamer said:


> The longer I watch Pam post, the lower my IQ drops...But I can't look away from this shitshow.


You are the shitshow,  shitty.

Jealous fat negroes. What happened to investigating HUD issues?


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Jealous fat negroes. What happened to investigating HUD issues?


Racist.


----------



## NerdShamer (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> You are the shitshow,  shitty.


At least I don't have my own thread.


----------



## Recoil (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Jealous fat negroes. What happened to investigating HUD issues?


We put them on the backburner. SYNCOM has informed higher ups at the firm that filling in the blanks in your file of paramount importance.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

Let me get this straight.

You've been giving my mother opioid Vicodin even though she's a diagnosed addict to prescription drugs?


----------



## Recoil (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Let me get this straight.
> 
> You've been giving my mother opioid Vicodin even though she's a diagnosed addict to prescription drugs?


It makes her more open to questioning.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

NerdShamer said:


> At least I don't have my own thread.




At least I'm not fat and pathetic like you.  I know how you look...your glory days are long gone.


----------



## Nobunaga (Nov 9, 2019)

My bad, i will try to be less noticeable next time
Also if your friend goes missing shes just hanging out with me bby


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

Recoil said:


> It makes her more open to questioning.


Lol good luck. Knock yourself out.



the autist of dojima said:


> My bad, i will try to be less noticeable next time
> Also if your friend goes missing shes just hanging out with me bby


If you're into fatties. Knock yourself out too.


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Nov 9, 2019)

I'm smelling the hardest scent of someone getting booty bothered in here.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

Recoil said:


> We put them on the backburner. SYNCOM has informed higher ups at the firm that filling in the blanks in your file of paramount importance.


Ok



Token Weaboo said:


> I'm smelling the hardest scent of someone getting booty bothered in here.


I'm gone. This thread is lame. Lol


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I'm gone.


If I cut your sentence off right there, it sounds like a dream


----------



## NerdShamer (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> At least I'm not fat and pathetic like you.  I know how you look...your glory days are long gone.


The hypocrisy is real.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

Token Weaboo said:


> If I cut your sentence off right there, it sounds like a dream



And you've been identified. Have a great night. Loser.


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> And I'm going to go touch myself


 You have a wonderful night as well!


----------



## NerdShamer (Nov 9, 2019)

So, any bets on which mod will ruin our fun?

I'm voting for Jose.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

Token Weaboo said:


> You have a wonderful night as well!




That's not my post but hey oh well.


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> You have a wonderful night, young Kiwi


What are you talking about?


----------



## Recoil (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Tony Robbins made me feel like a woman for the first time in my life.


So why do you heap such calumny upon the man?


----------



## NerdShamer (Nov 9, 2019)

Recoil said:


> So why do you heap such calumny upon the man?


She wants seconds, of course.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

Recoil said:


> So why do you heap such calumny upon the man?


Oh my goodness, you still want to be with me and you can't....sad, Tony. Go love your wife.



NerdShamer said:


> She wants seconds, of course.


I never got firsts...the smell is pungent. He should see a doctor.


----------



## Recoil (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Oh my goodness, I still want to be with you and I can't....sad, Tony.


Ssshhh.... Don't speak. Only dreams, now.


----------



## NerdShamer (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I never got firsts...the smell is pungent. He should see a doctor.


This is why you do anal, last.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

Recoil said:


> Ssshhh.... Don't speak. Only dreams, now.


I've been having lots of dream sex with many thirsty guys but real sex with one fertile guy...not Tony.



NerdShamer said:


> This is why you do anal, last.


If only.  Oh well.


----------



## Recoil (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I've been having lots of dream sex with many thirsty guys but real sex with one fertile guy...not Tony.


That's not what he's been telling us in private, Pammy.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

NerdShamer said:


> This is why you do anal, last.




If only.  Oh well.


----------



## NerdShamer (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I've been having lots of dream sex with many thirsty guys but real sex with one fertile guy...not Tony.


Shit, now I'll have nightmares, tonight.


DocHoliday1977 said:


> If only.  Oh well.


Bitch, why can't you refresh your browser?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 9, 2019)

If you go ass to vag I hear the baby comes out brown


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

Recoil said:


> That's not what he's been telling us in private, Pammy.



What'd he say about me? do tell! Care bear...how are you?


----------



## NerdShamer (Nov 9, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> If you go ass to vag I hear the baby comes out brown


Actually, it turns them into tard babies...Like Pam over here.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> If you go ass to vag I hear the baby comes out brown


You know this from experience?



NerdShamer said:


> Actually, it turns them into tard babies...Like Pam over here.


Triggered black man.


----------



## NerdShamer (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> You know this from experience?


Only if you turn the rubber inside out.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> You know this from experience?


Reading comprehension never was your strongest suit was it


----------



## NerdShamer (Nov 9, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> Reading comprehension never was your strongest suit was it


Neither was internet safety, there's a reason why she's verified.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> Reading comprehension never was your strongest suit was it


Kiwifarms is hardly a masters level college environment but I was responding to your sex addict response.



NerdShamer said:


> Neither was internet safety, there's a reason why she's verified.


*winternet*

Shaking my head.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Kiwifarms is a masters level college environment but I was sex addict.


That's nice dear


----------



## Recoil (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Care bear...how are you?


I miss you, Pam. Things haven't been the same since you left.



DocHoliday1977 said:


> What'd he say about me? do tell!


He mostly talked about what wild kid you were back in the 90s.


----------



## NerdShamer (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> *winternet*
> 
> Shaking my head.


That quote says otherwise.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 9, 2019)




----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> That's nice dear


Kiwifarms is hardly a masters level college environment but I was responding to your sex addict response.

Another sex addict responding and changing my posts...but he's triggered.



Recoil said:


> I miss you, Pam. Things haven't been the same since you left.
> 
> He mostly talked about what wild kid you were back in the 90s.


Did he now? Does he still love me or is it all still a game?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Kiwifarms posts... but I was triggered.



You keep coming back tho


----------



## Recoil (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Did he now? Does he still love me or is it all still a game?


You're an easy woman to love, Pam. You know how to make a man feel... Valued.


----------



## NerdShamer (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Kiwifarms is hardly a masters level college environment but I was responding to your sex addict response.
> 
> Another sex addict responding and changing my posts...but he's triggered.


I can see this thread's rename, now: "Pamela Swain is too autistic for @José Mourinho"


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> You keep coming back tho



I came to help out someone in need.


----------



## Rice Is Ready (Nov 9, 2019)

She's not going to fuck you bro


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I came to help out someone in need.


You're right, thank you, I needed the laughs


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

Recoil said:


> You're an easy woman to love, Pam. You know how to make a man feel... Valued.


And here I thought I was the devil.....according to you all.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> And here I thought I was the devil.....according to you all.


I wouldn't make that mistake, the devil is an attractive person




Absolute dreamboat.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

Rice Is Ready said:


> She's not going to fuck you bro




I don't think that's what he was meaning. -_-


----------



## Recoil (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> And here I thought I was the devil.....according to you all.


Unrequited love begets hate so easily.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> I wouldn't make that mistake, the devil is an attractive person
> View attachment 1004092
> Absolute dreamboat.



Eyeroll.


----------



## NerdShamer (Nov 9, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> I wouldn't make that mistake, the devil is an attractive person
> View attachment 1004092
> Absolute dreamboat.


So was Lilith, but Adam was smart enough not to stick his dick in women who are just as crazy as Pam


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Eggroll.


No you can't have another you already ate all the crab rangoons


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

Recoil said:


> Unrequited love begets hate so easily.




Well I really don't know who you are...but if you DID have feelings for me you'd make an effort to know personally. 


God help us if Kiwifarms is anyone's tinder or grindr hookup.


----------



## NerdShamer (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> God help us if Kiwifarms is anyone's tinder or grindr hookup.


Is that the reason why that pic of you wearing an red bikini is on here?


----------



## Nobunaga (Nov 9, 2019)

I would rather fuck a tranny than pamela
Sorry sweatie, you arent even worth the pity fuck


----------



## NerdShamer (Nov 9, 2019)

the autist of dojima said:


> I would rather fuck a tranny than pamela
> Sorry sweatie, you arent even worth the pity fuck


Would the septic vag be worth it?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

NerdShamer said:


> So was Lilith, but Adam was smart enough not to stick his dick in women who are just as crazy as Pam



Lucifer is a shape shifter angel and took the form of a female. Later he took the form of a snake.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Lucifer is a shape shifter angel and took the form of a female. Later he took the form of a snake.


I'd fuck Lucifer.  I'd fuck him so hard.


----------



## Nobunaga (Nov 9, 2019)

NerdShamer said:


> Would the septic vag be worth it?


Of course
Anything is better than pamela and her schizoid ramblings


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

Tony and Harvey....I've never needed a pity fuck and certainly not either of you. 

I suggest you touching yourself.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I came to help out someone in need.


Pam don't listen to these guys theyre jerks!

Stay true to yourself! You probably saved that girl from a stalker with your knowledge on the subject


----------



## NerdShamer (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Tony and Harvey....I've never needed a pity fuck and certainly not either of you.
> 
> I suggest you touching yourself.


Going by your pics on Twitter, it looks like you're kinda desperate.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 9, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> Pam don't listen to these guys theyre jerks!


Yeah don't listen to us!

Breathe, eat healthy food, brush your teeth


----------



## Recoil (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Tony and Harvey....I've never needed a pity fuck and certainly not either of you.
> 
> I suggest you touching yourself.


WE WANT THE REAL THING, PAM
These games tire us. All this beating around the proverbial bush, we need release. And not the fake kind, it's no nut november, remember?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> I'd fuck Lucifer.  I'd fuck him so hard.



I wish you two happiness and the best of luck.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I suggest you touching yourself.


That's a great idea Pam but I'm going to need a little encouragement think you could send me some pics?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I wish you two happiness and the best of luck.


We're going to name the baby Pamela

(and then sacrifice it on an altar but that's not important)


----------



## Recoil (Nov 9, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> That's a great idea Pam but I'm going to need a little encouragement think you could send me some pics?


I've got her books right here but men are visual creatures, the written word just isn't doing the trick.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

Recoil said:


> I've got her books right here but men are visual creatures, the written word just isn't doing the trick.



*books*


----------



## Recoil (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> *books*


Yeah, books. Plural. The graphic novel counts, too.

(altho I wish it had more lewd scenes)


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> We're going to name the baby Pamela
> 
> (and then sacrifice it on an altar but that's not important)




You're disgusting. Problems?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> You're disgusting. Problems?


Yeah I could really use a smoke, now that you ask


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> Yeah I could really use a smoke, now that you ask



Smoke them all. Several cartons a day.


----------



## Vecr (Nov 9, 2019)

Manwithn0n0men said:


> @John_Titor_the_2nd tell your friend to get a gun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also, I would suggest carrying medical equipment (including stuff for treating gun shot wounds) when carrying a firearm, it's a good idea in general, and looks good in court.

Edit: I would suggest carrying at least one mechanical tourniquet (CAT for example), I would not suggest a elastic tourniquet as a primary, but you might want to carry one in addition for use on small children and dogs, as mechanical ones don't fit small diameter limbs. Make sure anything you buy is legitimate, and not a knock-off.

Wound packing gauze is also a very good idea, the brand does not matter all that much, so you don't need anything fancy, for example you don't need gauze containing hæmostatic agents. Remember that the purpose of the gauze is to be pushed against the damaged blood vessel to slow blood loss, and not just to soak up the blood that has already left the circulatory system.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

Recoil said:


> I've got her books right here but men are visual creatures, the written word just isn't doing the trick.




Are boys hard to raise?


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 9, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Smoke them all. Several cartons a day.


I can't nut THAT often, hun.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 9, 2019)

Recoil said:


> Yeah, books. Plural. The graphic novel counts, too.
> 
> (altho I wish it had more lewd scenes)


Not interested.



Recoil said:


> Yeah, books. Plural. The graphic novel counts, too.
> 
> (altho I wish it had more lewd scenes)


Not interested in Tony Robbins. Disgusting.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 10, 2019)

I shouldn't ask this, I really shouldn't but how do you screw up so hard Pam


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 10, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> I shouldn't ask this, I really shouldn't but how do you screw up so hard Pam



I haven't. I have never slept with any of you. 

I'm doing great.


----------



## Niggernerd (Nov 10, 2019)

*tips fedora* you should be the nice guy I know you are and defend thy maidens honour. I bestow upon thee knowledge to watch 1 season of naruto so you may learn how to run at incredible speeds and the power of ninjitsu. After disposing of the nefarious villain, m'lady will surely lay with you in thy'n bedding.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 10, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> Yeah I could really use a smoke, now that you ask



I live my life. You live yours.


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Nov 10, 2019)

What ever happened to being done?


----------



## Pansexual doorknob (Nov 10, 2019)

So OP was last seen at the time of writing this post and hasnt looked at it since? Guess the stalker got to her too.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Nov 10, 2019)

Vecr said:


> Also, I would suggest carrying medical equipment (including stuff for treating gun shot wounds) when carrying a firearm, it's a good idea in general, and looks good in court.
> 
> Edit: I would suggest carrying at least one mechanical tourniquet (CAT for example), I would not suggest a elastic tourniquet as a primary, but you might want to carry one in addition for use on small children and dogs, as mechanical ones don't fit small diameter limbs. Make sure anything you buy is legitimate, and not a knock-off.
> 
> Wound packing gauze is also a very good idea, the brand does not matter all that much, so you don't need anything fancy, for example you don't need gauze containing hæmostatic agents. Remember that the purpose of the gauze is to be pushed against the damaged blood vessel to slow blood loss, and not just to soak up the blood that has already left the circulatory system.


Having a Trauma kit is a good idea


----------



## Inquisitor_BadAss (Nov 10, 2019)

Was your friend dating @Qriist ?


----------



## Unog (Nov 10, 2019)

If she walks up to him, shits and pisses herself, then smears the mixture all over herself while babbling incoherently then starts making motions to rub it on him whenever he's around he'll eventually stop.


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Nov 10, 2019)

Unog said:


> If she walks up to him, shits and pisses herself, then smears the mixture all over herself while babbling incoherently then starts making motions to rub it on him whenever he's around he'll eventually stop.


You think her friend has the ability to shit on command? Asking for a friend


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Nov 10, 2019)

Hello, I'm the stalker. The reason OP hasn't been online ever since posting this thread is because I already kidnapped them and am planning to turn them into a part of my basement slave harem. And yes, I've got their friend– I-I mean, my love– too.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 10, 2019)

This thread is gay and I am beginning to suspect that you are a bunch of homosexuals.


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Nov 10, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> This thread is gay and I am beginning to suspect that you are a bunch of homosexuals.


I'd be willing to admit to that if the money was good.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Nov 10, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> This thread is gay and I am beginning to suspect that you are a bunch of homosexuals.



Kiwifarms is a gay support forum, you dummy


----------



## No Exit (Nov 10, 2019)

@DocHoliday1977  is the reason I think more cows should come on.


----------



## Qriist (Nov 10, 2019)

Inquisitor_BadAss said:


> Was your friend dating @Qriist ?


Only 30 minutes away? That's much too close. 

Gotta be an adventure if I'm gonna stalk someone! /sneed


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 10, 2019)

I'm no prophetess, but I predict Tony Robbins will have an serious accident soon.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I'm no prophetess, but I predict Tony Robbins will have an serious accident soon.



So you're finally going to murder him?


----------



## MrDegeneratman (Nov 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I'm no prophetess, but I predict Tony Robbins will have an serious accident soon.


Yes officer, this post right here.


----------



## Pargon (Nov 10, 2019)

she should probably just get raped and resign herself to being a statistic.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 10, 2019)

I'm no prophetess, but I predict Tony


MrDegeneratman said:


> Yes officer, this post right here.


Oh yes please tell the authorities.

The judge knows how I feel dumbass.



Pargon said:


> she should probably just get raped and resign herself to being a statistic.


Do it chicken shit


----------



## Damn Near (Nov 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Do it chicken shit


Take your meds, you fucking nutty cunt


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 10, 2019)

Pansexual doorknob said:


> So OP was last seen at the time of writing this post and hasnt looked at it since? Guess the stalker got to her too.


Tony Robbins raped her booty hole


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 10, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> Tony Robbins raped her booty hole



Tony Robbins is a chad.  Have you seen his jaw?


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 10, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Tony Robbins is a chad.  Have you seen his jaw?


Dude is fucking jacked if I'm being honest...how have we not had a Tony Robbins appreciation thread in general yet?




Chiseled features. Definitely a Chad





Also an exorcist is there any hat this guy doesn't wear?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 10, 2019)

Damn Near said:


> Take your meds, you fucking nutty cunt




I'm not on meds....I'm not a pathetic used up obsessive psychopath uneducated guru who can't get it up for his wife anymore.
And I would never date or marry one.

And if you continue to stalk and harass me, you and every single person helping you will find themselves in a coffin.


----------



## Damn Near (Nov 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I'm not on meds....I'm not a pathetic used up obsessive psychopath uneducated guru who can't get it up for his wife anymore.
> And I would never date or marry one.
> 
> And if you continue to stalk and harass me, you and every single person helping you will find themselves in a coffin.


That's right, bitch: I'm Tony Robbins. I'm gonna slap your fat little gut and pinch your stupid tits


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 10, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Tony Robbins is a chad.  Have you seen his jaw?



So his wife should be happy.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I'm not on meds....



That's the problem.


----------



## PonelessBizza (Nov 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> So his wife should be happy.


Ok boomer


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 10, 2019)

Damn Near said:


> That's right, bitch: I'm Tony Robbins. I'm gonna slap your fat little gut and pinch your stupid tits


No you won't. You're going to fuck off.



AnOminous said:


> That's the problem.


You're the problem.


----------



## PonelessBizza (Nov 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> You're the problem.


Sounds like a you problem but ok boomer


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I'm not on meds....I'm not a pathetic used up obsessive psychopath uneducated guru who can't get it up for his wife anymore.
> And I would never date or marry one.
> 
> And if you continue to stalk and harass me, you and every single person helping you will find themselves in a coffin.


 shaking rn

What are you going to do, eat us


----------



## AprilRains (Nov 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> And if you continue to stalk and harass me, you and every single person helping you will find themselves in a coffin.


Whereas if we stop, we'll live forever?


----------



## Qriist (Nov 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I'm not on meds....I'm not a pathetic used up obsessive psychopath uneducated guru who can't get it up for his wife anymore.
> And I would never date or marry one.
> 
> And if you continue to stalk and harass me, you and every single person helping you will find themselves in a coffin.


@DocHoliday1977: "I'm not a psychopath"

Also @DocHoliday1977: "I'll commit mass murder"

I dunno buddy, you seem kinda at odds with yourself. Have you considered taking your meds?


----------



## The Cunting Death (Nov 10, 2019)

That happened with one of my friends, she dealt with it by moving to another country and studying abroad along with privatizing every social media account


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 10, 2019)

Qriist said:


> @DocHoliday1977: "I'm not a psychopath"
> 
> Also @DocHoliday1977: "I'll commit mass murder"
> 
> I dunno buddy, you seem kinda at odds with yourself. Have you considered taking your meds?


Mass murder? Are you someone who stalks people? Go back and reread what I posted to responded about dealing with stalkers and get your head out if your ass.

As for meds, I have some meds right here for you.


----------



## NerdShamer (Nov 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> As for meds, I have some meds right here for you.


Is it homegrown weed or something that's brought from your local drug dealer? Because that sounds like what you were on, last night.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 10, 2019)

AprilRains said:


> Whereas if we stop, we'll live forever?



So you admit to harassing me Michael?

Did you know I am pregnant? You really want to fuck yourself over when it comes to me, don't you?


----------



## AprilRains (Nov 10, 2019)

the post so nice she quoted it twice

Edit to respond:



DocHoliday1977 said:


> So you admit to harassing me Michael?
> 
> Did you know I am pregnant? You really want to fuck yourself over when it comes to me, don't you?


Michael who? Jackson? Jordan?

I have nothing to do with your current crotch-fruit, so I can't say that I care. But do please be a dear and abort it.


----------



## MrDegeneratman (Nov 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> So you admit to harassing me Michael?
> 
> Did you know I am pregnant? You really want to fuck yourself over when it comes to me, don't you?


We're all Micheal


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 10, 2019)

NerdShamer said:


> Is it homegrown weed or something that's brought from your local drug dealer? Because that sounds like what you were on, lat night.


Save us all the trouble and off yourself.



AprilRains said:


> the post so nice she quoted it twice
> 
> Edit to respond:
> 
> ...


Nope you could do yourself and society a favor and off yourself. No one loves you. I hope you're tony, I heard rumors he was suicidal because no one likes his bullshit anymore.

I could never love a fag like Tony Robbins. Or Harvey Weinstein.

You two are old and limp already.....

Oh wait @AprilRains is Kris Jenner....didn't they name her uterus deadwood? Lol

Or I GOT IT....@AprilRains is Vikander.

It's going to be a rough night tonight. Michael's not the daddy, dear.


----------



## AprilRains (Nov 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Nope you could do yourself and society a favor and off yourself. No one loves you. I hope you're tony, I heard rumors he was suicidal because no one likes his bullshit anymore.


Wait, am I Michael or Tony? Pick a story and stick with it.


----------



## NerdShamer (Nov 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Save us all the trouble and off yourself.


I would, but my vintage cyanide pills aren't working for some reason.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 10, 2019)

AprilRains said:


> Wait, am I Michael or Tony? Pick a story and stick with it.




I prefer Kris Jenner.


----------



## AprilRains (Nov 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I prefer Kris Jenner.


Why do you think I'm Kris Jenner?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 10, 2019)

AprilRains said:


> Why do you think I'm Kris Jenner?




I don't I'm mocking you.   And having a cheap laugh.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Did you know I am pregnant? You really want to fuck yourself over when it comes to me, don't you?



Your hallucinations that you're bearing Tony Robbins' baby won't materialize into an actual child.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 10, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Your hallucinations that you're bearing Tony Robbins' baby won't materialize into an actual child.


If it doesn't come out as a half human half animal cronenberg

@DocHoliday1977 did you ever play around with farm animals like in backwater college or something?

Edit: have you ever seen that movie Eraserhead?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 10, 2019)

Where did this come from? I've reached my limit on Kiwifarm posts. 

You all have a great day.



AnOminous said:


> Your hallucinations that you're bearing Tony Robbins' baby won't materialize into an actual child.


Oh I definitely do not dream about having Tony Robbins child. Eesh.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Where did this come from? I've reached my limit on Kiwifarm posts.
> 
> You all have a great day.


Sure Pam see you in a few minutes


----------



## AprilRains (Nov 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Where did this come from? I've reached my limit on Kiwifarm posts.
> 
> You all have a great day.


And then she posted:



DocHoliday1977 said:


> Oh I definitely do not dream about having Tony Robbins child. Eesh.


Your poor impulse control extends to the Farms as well as to your diet. No wonder you are afraid of pregnancy and STIs. As a philosopher once said, women like you have a hard time distinguishing between a pastrami sandwich and a cock in the mouth.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 10, 2019)

AprilRains said:


> And then she posted:
> 
> 
> Your poor impulse control extends to the Farms as well as to your diet. No wonder you are afraid of pregnancy and STIs. As a philosopher once said, women like you have a hard time distinguishing between a pastrami sandwich and a cock in the mouth.






Stop hatin' nigga that woman knows the difference between a cock and a pastrami sandwich for sure, there's a reason she got some junk in the trunk and no kids
Edit:
@DocHoliday1977 



Come on Pam stop lying to yourself. Take the Loss and come back in here and banter we know you want to and I won't say "I told you so"


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 10, 2019)

AprilRains said:


> And then she posted:
> 
> 
> Your poor impulse control extends to the Farms as well as to your diet. No wonder you are afraid of pregnancy and STIs. As a philosopher once said, women like you have a hard time distinguishing between a pastrami sandwich and a cock in the mouth.




I know how to pick prime single European men as fathers of my children.


----------



## AprilRains (Nov 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I know how to pick prime single European men as fathers of my children.


You don't even know how to stop posting.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 10, 2019)

AprilRains said:


> You don't even know how to stop posting.


    


DocHoliday1977 said:


> I know how to pick prime single European men as fathers of my children.


Prove it Pam I've seen ZERO hard evidence of you having kids. Put up or shut up liar


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 10, 2019)

I'm he





AprilRains said:


> You don't even know how to stop posting.



I'm here to post about stalking.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I'm he
> 
> I'm here to post about stalking.


We are waiting for those awesome posts about stalking Pam cuz it seems like the last idk 10 pages have been you taking the lowest tier bait over and over, and arguing with people like a Tard. Do you realize you don't have to take the bait _every single time_?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 10, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> We are waiting for those awesome posts about stalking Pam cuz it seems like the last idk 10 pages have been you taking the lowest tier bait over and over, and arguing with people like a Tard. Do you realize you don't have to take the bait _every single time_?




You over think this way too much. I was either helping out a stalking victim or joking. 

Get laid. It's fun.


----------



## Reverend (Nov 10, 2019)

I missed 8 pages of Tranny pix? Fuck.  When do we get to see the first preggo tranny? I'm DYING to find out if Null is the father or not.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> You over think this way too much. I was either helping out a stalking victim or joking.
> 
> Get laid. It's fun.


Damn Pam great jokes. Lol

Plz help I am Nazi Incel virgin describe to me what a vagina is like... You have one right?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 10, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> Damn Pam great jokes. Lol
> 
> Plz help I am Nazi Incel virgin describe to me what a vagina is like... You have one right?




I can't stop laughing


Dis tew much.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I can't stop laughing
> 
> 
> Dis tew much.


Come on Pam help a nigga pure European boy out and tell me what a Vagina is like, do you keep things inside it? Would I find things in it like a movie theater seat? (I know you love popcorn) are the floors sticky?


----------



## MrDegeneratman (Nov 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I can't stop laughing
> 
> 
> Dis tew much.


My name is Micheal, I'm the stalker that kidnapped OP's friend, she's currently in my basement crying.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 10, 2019)

MrDegeneratman said:


> My name is Micheal, I'm the stalker that kidnapped OP's friend, she's currently in my basement crying.



I believe it.



Stranger Neighbors said:


> Come on Pam help a nigga pure European boy out and tell me what a Vagina is like, do you keep things inside it? Would I find things in it like a movie theater seat? (I know you love popcorn) are the floors sticky?




Laugh my ass off. You aren't going to do anything to me. You are going to die the day before you send me an assassin.

My condolences to your family but I'm sure they'll be relieved more than sad.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Laugh my ass off. You aren't going to do anything to me. You are going to die the day before you send me an assassin.
> 
> My condolences to your family but I'm sure they'll be relieved more than sad.





Your rétardation has given me whip lash yet again Pam... Weren't we just memeing and everything was jokes?  

I think I'm going to change up your diagnosis... I'm detecting hints of Borderline Personality Disorder, it's all in your tone of constant flip flopping between "I don't care everything is a joke" and "im being harrassed" 

No one is ever going to try to kill you in your Podunk trailer park you God damned lunatic.

Now send us the nudes and we will delete your thread you Tard


----------



## Recoil (Nov 10, 2019)

What the fuck happened in that shower? Did she murder someone in there?


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 10, 2019)

Recoil said:


> What the fuck happened in that shower? Did she murder someone in there?


It was a Halloween party. Pam banged like every dude there then denied it on twitter


----------



## Recoil (Nov 10, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> It was a Halloween party. Pam banged like every dude there then denied it on twitter


oh shit, she really is an erotomaniac


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 10, 2019)

Recoil said:


> oh shit, she really is an erotomaniac


@DocHoliday1977  truly is a


Spoiler


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 10, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> View attachment 1005236
> Your rétardation has given me whip lash yet again Pam... Weren't we just memeing and everything was jokes?
> 
> I think I'm going to change up your diagnosis... I'm detecting hints of Borderline Personality Disorder, it's all in your tone of constant flip flopping between "I don't care everything is a joke" and "im being harrassed"
> ...




I'm not the one who bragged about having a "Loyalist CIA agent".

Look over your shoulder pal.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I'm not the one who bragged about having a "Loyalist CIA agent".
> 
> Look over your shoulder pal.


Lmfao... Literally who the fuck said that? Quote it or screenshot it otherwise it is further proof that you need a lobotomy

And if you're going with "you are Tony/Harvey/Captain Kangaroo" provide proof this time you fucking delusional idiot


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 10, 2019)

Recoil said:


> oh shit, she really is an erotomaniac




I sincerely hope you are sitting next to him when it all goes down.


Good luck boys.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I sincerely hope you are sitting next to him when it all goes down.
> 
> 
> Good luck boys.


You continuously push this idea that we all are the same person or are in on this massive conspiracy and yet you have never given a single piece of proof or evidence Pam... How can you not see how absolutely fucking insane you look? Lol 

Please provide receipts this time for your broken record Tard spam


----------



## Recoil (Nov 10, 2019)

Ayy @DocHoliday1977 tell us about NYC in the early 90's
Tell us about the drugs and the degeneracy


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 10, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> You continuously push this idea that we all are the same person or are in on this massive conspiracy and yet you have never given a single piece of proof or evidence Pam... How can you not see how absolutely fucking insane you look? Lol
> 
> Please provide receipts this time for your broken record Tard spam



Nope.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Nope.


Lmfao. So you are basically admitting  here and now that you realize most of your issues and conspiracies concerning us are baseless conjecture founded on nothing but your delusional fantasies. You don't even have evidence for what you claim continuously on here like a broken record? What the fuck do you bring to the court cases you continuously get tossed out? Bags full of your unused crazy pills?

Please don't tell me you are on disability Pam... If I hear that my tax dollars go to supporting your crazy ass... I don't think my little heart could take it


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 10, 2019)

Recoil said:


> Ayy @DocHoliday1977 tell us about NYC in the early 90's
> Tell us about the drugs and the degeneracy



Hillary Clinton. High Priestess extraordinaire



Stranger Neighbors said:


> Lmfao. So you are basically admitting  here and now that you realize most of your issues and conspiracies concerning us are baseless conjecture founded on nothing but your delusional fantasies. You don't even have evidence for what you claim continuously on here like a broken record? What the fuck do you bring to the court cases you continuously get tossed out? Bags full of your unused crazy pills?
> 
> Please don't tell me you are on disability Pam... If I hear that my tax dollars go to supporting your crazy ass... I don't think my little heart could take it



What heart?


----------



## Recoil (Nov 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Hillary Clinton. High Priestess extraordinaire


Nah, I wanna hear about _your_ experiences.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 10, 2019)

Recoil said:


> Nah, I wanna hear about _your_ experiences.



Lol. That's one good thing about not being famous....element of surprise.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> What heart?


Damn _gotem'

_

Go ahead Pam sing me the song of your people and throw another pity parade... We can't wait miss:
"I'm just helping out the stalking victim and not hijacking a thread and making it all about me"

Think long and hard how this thread is just like _your _thread and the rest of your entire life... If you hadn't taken each and every bait that crossed your path you wouldn't be here, and neither would we, but you have the worst impulse control I've ever seen LMFAO you can't not run face first into every brick wall you see and you refuse *every single attempt* to hand you a helmet... You fuckin crazy Tard lol

I think you may be one of my all time favorites



You are like a fine composer of rétardation. A symphony of spergery.
An orchestra of autism

Good show Pam, Good show


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 10, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> Damn _gotem'
> View attachment 1005301_
> 
> Go ahead Pam sing me the song of your people and throw another pity parade... We can't wait miss:
> ...





You know you're fucked, don't you?

I don't have that emotional connection with you that you have with Hillary.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> You know you're fucked, don't you?
> 
> I don't have that emotional connection with you that you have with Hillary.


Like I said provide proof otherwise you just look like a clown Pam

Tell me when will I be "fucked" by please. Give me a deadline and if it doesn't happen by then, then you'll have to admit you are a delusional moron.

Name you're day Pam because by saying over and over "you're fucked" "I've got you on this" you look more and more stupid when it doesn't happen

A month? Six months? Three years? Name it Einstein so I can be the first one to congratulate you on being the last one to find out you're a tard


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 10, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> Like I said provide proof otherwise you just look like a clown Pam



Lol


----------



## Recoil (Nov 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> You know you're fucked, don't you?
> 
> I don't have that emotional connection with you that you have with Hillary.


I think you're not actually as crazy as you pretend to be. I think the crazy schtick is how you cope with the massive failure and regret that defines your life up until this point.
Don't get me wrong, you're crazier than a shithouse rat, but you _use_ that stereotype to escape direct confrontation of your own failure in this plane.

TLDR - You think being a sped enables you access to some special realm where reality & consequences don't apply, and you play into that, _hard._


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 10, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> Like I said provide proof otherwise you just look like a clown Pam



Lol


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Lol


----------



## nekrataal (Nov 10, 2019)

So you thought that the best thing to do is make a shitty thread about it on kiwifarms asking for help?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 10, 2019)

Recoil said:


> I think you're not actually as crazy as you pretend to be. I think the crazy schtick is how you cope with the massive failure and regret that defines your life up until this point.
> Don't get me wrong, you're crazier than a shithouse rat, but you _use_ that stereotype to escape direct confrontation of your own failure in this plane.
> 
> TLDR - You think being a sped enables you access to some special realm where reality & consequences don't apply, and you play into that _hard._



Oh I am very well aware of reality and consequences.
How you can slip in some old corruption on a lead politician in a Democrat primary and the drudge up fake accusations of the current president of doing the same thing....take out 2 birds with the same corrupt tactics.
Does Adam Schift know he's ruining his career trying to palm you fat ass over presidential election border wall. I noticed Nancy backing away from your dementia ramblings and plans.

Your tactics are old.
Your hidden agenda is obvious and sloppy.
And you protect idiots.

What did you expect would happen?

And I'm not crazy. I didn't meet up with Harvey Weinstein. I'm ahead of the curve.


----------



## Recoil (Nov 10, 2019)

niconiconecro said:


> So you thought that the best thing to do is make a shitty thread about it on kiwifarms asking for help?


Kiwi Farms is a being of light, beaming tolerance and understanding to the lost and confused.
We play like we hate trannies and degenerates, but we're actually all praying for them in private DMs and donating money to their causes and families.



DocHoliday1977 said:


> Oh I am very well aware of reality and consequences.
> How you can slip in some old corruption on a lead politician in a Democrat primary and the drudge up fake accusations of the current president of doing the same thing....take out 2 birds with the same corrupt tactics.
> Does Adam Schift know he's ruining his career trying to palm you fat ass over presidential election border wall. I noticed Nancy backing away from your dementia ramblings and plans.
> 
> ...


Shutup, bitch. Nobody said you could speak.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 10, 2019)

Recoil said:


> Kiwi Farms is a being of light, beaming tolerance and understanding to the lost and confused.
> We play like we hate trannies and degenerates, but we're actually all praying for them in private DMs and donating money to their causes and families.



It hurts to be so pure of heart and yet so misunderstood.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 10, 2019)

Recoil said:


> Kiwi Farms is a being of light, beaming tolerance and understanding to the lost and confused.
> We play like we hate trannies and degenerates, but we're actually all praying for them in private DMs and donating money to their causes and families.
> 
> 
> Shutup, bitch. Nobody said you could speak.




Try to get it up now. Or is it still hanging a little limp and to the left?

Erectile Dysfunction is an unfortunate consequence of age and out of control stress.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Try to get it up now. Or is it still hanging a little limp and to the left?


You constantly talk about us not getting laid... But I suspect this is some projection on your part there Pam... When was the last time any man would have you? be honest! No one wants to stick their winkie in that Hellscape between your legs and you're mad about it


----------



## Recoil (Nov 10, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> You constantly talk about us not getting laid... But I suspect this is some projection on your part there Pam... When was the last time any man would have you, be honest! No one wants to stick there winkie in that Hellscape between your legs and you're mad about it


I'd throw pam a pity fuck if she cooked me a proper dinner first.
Hell, just the act of *serving* a man might remind her of her rightful place in the universe.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 10, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> You constantly talk about us not getting laid... But I suspect this is some projection on your part there Pam... When was the last time any man would have you? be honest! No one wants to stick their winkie in that Hellscape between your legs and you're mad about it




June. Of this year in fact. 

I'm saving myself for marriage. "Flutters eyelashes"



Recoil said:


> I'd throw pam a pity fuck if she cooked me a proper dinner first.
> Hell, just the act of *serving* a man might remind her of her rightful place in the universe.


 

Oh thats only for someone special


----------



## Recoil (Nov 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Oh thats only for someone special


The doctors tell me I'm special, Pam. Start cooking.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 10, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> June. Of this year in fact.
> 
> I'm saving myself for marriage. "Flutters eyelashes"


_JUNE... _LMFAO 

Pam your Biological Uncle doesn't count try again... Someone you aren't related to


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 11, 2019)

Recoil said:


> The doctors tell me I'm special, Pam. Start cooking.



What else do the doctors tell you?



Stranger Neighbors said:


> _JUNE... _LMFAO
> 
> Pam your Biological Uncle doesn't count try again... Someone you aren't related to




No. Not my uncle. 
Nor Harvey Weinstein as Frankenstein's dead animal turd. Ew. Not enough Ajax.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> No. Not my uncle.
> Nor Harvey Weinstein as Frankenstein's dead animal turd. Ew. Not enough Ajax.


You make less and less sense as time goes on... Try again but this time with less stupid shit no one cares about


----------



## Dork Of Ages (Nov 11, 2019)

wtf is this thread


----------



## Recoil (Nov 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> What else do the doctors tell you?


That you gangbanged a whole load of scumbags during a halloween party
That God is an anathema to you
That you nurtured a drug habit during the late 1980s
That you've had 3 abortions
That you've been institutionalized 6 times
That you abuse anxiety drugs
That you've got a lot of parking tickets


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 11, 2019)

You all remember June, right? When I had to fly to New York City to meet with the corrupt judge that Harvey and Hillary had to dismiss my lawsuit after I served him lawfully? 

I met up with a cute guy afterward.


----------



## Recoil (Nov 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I met up with a cute guy afterward.


We know.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 11, 2019)

Dork Of Ages said:


> wtf is this thread


A person posted one thing about stalking, a few people responded and then Pam came in and started sperging and trying to make it about her, naturally people told her to calm her tits and she just couldn't not take any single bait thrown out there... So 13-14 pages of Pam sperging


Spoiler


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 11, 2019)

Recoil said:


> That you gangbanged a whole load of scumbags during a halloween party
> That God is an anathema to you
> That you nurtured a drug habit during the late 1980s
> That you've had 3 abortions
> ...




Wow. 
I was 10 in the late 80's moron. No parking tickets. No anxiety drugs. That Halloween party went nowhere. No abortions or institutions. 

Lol you must rant about me to them alot, dear. Learn to move on.

You can't speak authority over me Hilldog.  You're just not that strong and powerful.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> You all remember June, right? When I had to fly to New York City to meet with the corrupt judge that Harvey and Hillary had to dismiss my lawsuit after I served him lawfully?
> 
> I met up with a cute guy afterward.


No Pam we don't remember... Most of us don't even follow your thread you crazy bitch. _sigh _did you actually go to newyork or were you tweaking out in your bathroom thinking you were on an airplane


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 11, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> No Pam we don't remember... Most of us don't even follow your thread you crazy bitch. _sigh _did you actually go to newyork or were you tweaking out in your bathroom thinking you were on an airplane



Yep, I did. I didn't post it on my thread weirdo. I don't broadcast my whereabouts


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Yep, I did. I didn't post it on my thread weirdo. I don't broadcast my whereabouts


Lmfao... I wouldn't know I've hardly been on your thread. So seriously how many people here do you really believe are involved in this conspiracy? Is it just the ones on your thread? Just the ones that interact with you and call you crazy? Or just all of us?

I have been systematically gaslit before so I can understand to an extent of not trusting people (especially in a situation when having your own thread) but I'm legitimately curious If it ever occurred to you that maybe some of us on here are actually trying to help you see the pattern you seem to be stuck in


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 11, 2019)

POD Boom lyrics
					

Boom with lyrics this song is made by P.O.D. i didn't make this song but i brought in amazon




					youtu.be


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 11, 2019)

Send nudes.



DocHoliday1977 said:


> Get a gun and kill him and his helpers.


This is great advice for future prison inmates.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 11, 2019)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Send nudes.
> 
> 
> This is great advice for future prison inmates.





You poor sad man.

Maybe your destiny was chosen from the very beginning or you were never given a chance to develop your soul.

Nevertheless. Everyone pays the piper.

I'm going to level the playing field for every one...cause I can.









						[GMV] Pop Evil - Waking Lions
					

This is a Gmv of POP EVILS song WAKING LIONS. I don't own the song. All rights are reserved by the band 'POP EVIL'. Song link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?...




					youtu.be


----------



## RockaBoba (Nov 11, 2019)

tell him 2 fuck her lol


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 11, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> Lmfao... I wouldn't know I've hardly been on your thread. So seriously how many people here do you really believe are involved in this conspiracy? Is it just the ones on your thread? Just the ones that interact with you and call you crazy? Or just all of us?
> 
> I have been systematically gaslit before so I can understand to an extent of not trusting people (especially in a situation when having your own thread) but I'm legitimately curious If it ever occurred to you that maybe some of us on here are actually trying to help you see the pattern you seem to be stuck in



You should focus on helping yourself out YOUR own problems first.

Who goes to all this trouble to create a conspiracy to get pussy? I mean really?


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> You should focus on helping yourself out YOUR own problems first.
> 
> Who goes to all this trouble to create a conspiracy to get pussy? I mean really?


Can't you see all the trouble I've gone through? I've become a world renowned motivational speaker, wrote multiple books and have even starred in Hollywood films just for the chance that I could be the one to kiss those Dorito Dusted lips while standIng on the dirt driveway leading up to our cozy single wide... But you won't give me the time of day... So I've been forced to change my identity get MULTIPLE plastic surgeries and Become "Joshua Connor Moon" I slowly rise through the internet nazi Incel ranks in order to finally build this website for you... Of course I can't tip you off that it's all about you so I find a fall guy, Chris Chandler, I get the site up and running wait a few years and then I strike... I make your thread but for some reason you still won't let me smell your febreze scented granny panties... There is no justice, there is no God, so I commit myself, i build other threads and fill the site with bots hoping you will realize me, Tony Robins true greatness. What must I do Pam? I've tried insulting you, I've tried getting millions of dollars,I tried building a website about you, I tried becoming a thousand different people... Just give me a chance to smash my face in your FUPA for the love of God it's all I've ever wanted, from the moment I saw you working at that McDonald's drive through i knew i had to have you, please smash me with your giant pig like body, let me run my fingers through your folds of body fat and map the highways of varicose veins on your legs with my tongue...

Stop teasing me BITCH


----------



## Begemot (Nov 11, 2019)

[/QUOTE]


DocHoliday1977 said:


> You should focus on helping yourself out YOUR own problems first.
> 
> Who goes to all this trouble to create a conspiracy to get pussy? I mean really?


Black cube still remembers your antics, Pam. See you soon, sweetie....


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 11, 2019)

Black cube still remembers your antics, Pam. See you soon, sweetie....
[/QUOTE]


They're still grabbing at their tiny marbles...I'm not worried.

But go ahead and make my 8:43 am Tuesday morning.


@Strangerneighbors

No.


----------



## Begemot (Nov 11, 2019)

What am I then, Pamela? Lover? friend? Assassin? What name do I possess when I lurk in the shadows in Georgia? Are you still having trouble with those trespassers near your house?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 11, 2019)

Begemot said:


> What am I then, Pamela? Lover? friend? Assassin? What name do I possess when I lurk in the shadows in Georgia? Are you still having trouble with those trespassers near your house?




Lol you lurk in the shadows of Georgia?

Not today.


----------



## Begemot (Nov 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Lol you lurk in the shadows of Georgia?
> 
> Not today.


Always, sweetness, I'm just around the corner. I have so many names, after all.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 11, 2019)

Begemot said:


> Always, sweetness, I'm just around the corner. I have so many names, after all.




Tard.


----------



## Begemot (Nov 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Master


Sounds about right.


----------



## MechanicusAdmin (Nov 11, 2019)

So I take it @John_Titor_the_2nd took one look at what this thread had become and just bailed the fuck out. 
We never learned if said friend ended up being at the bottom of a lake or not.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> You poor sad man.
> 
> Maybe your destiny was chosen from the very beginning or you were never given a chance to develop your soul.
> 
> ...


I love you too, bb.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Nov 11, 2019)

MechanicusAdmin said:


> So I take it @John_Titor_the_2nd took one look at what this thread had become and just bailed the fuck out.
> We never learned if said friend ended up being at the bottom of a lake or not.


The worst part is the fucker knew this would happen. He's trolling Kiwi Farms from the future.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> They're still grabbing at their tiny marbles...I'm not worried.
> 
> But go ahead and make my 8:43 am Tuesday morning.
> 
> ...


I've done everything I my power to catch your eye, the irony right? I have become a world renowned motivational speaker... People all over fall under my sway of words, all but you! I could have any woman I want except you... And your the only woman I want...
what is it you want from me money? Go to prison? I'll do it I don't care anymore just promise me one chance to take you out on a date!


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 11, 2019)

MechanicusAdmin said:


> So I take it @John_Titor_the_2nd took one look at what this thread had become and just bailed the fuck out.
> We never learned if said friend ended up being at the bottom of a lake or not.



Plot twist:  he is the stalker.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 11, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> I've done everything I my power to catch your eye, the irony right? I have become a world renowned motivational speaker... People all over fall under my sway of words, all but you! I could have any woman I want except you... And your the only woman I want...
> what is it you want from me money? Go to prison? I'll do it I don't care anymore just promise me one chance to take you out on a date!
> View attachment 1005724





You should take your career to the next level and become a celibate spiritual guru who Rosales trivial silliness of life


----------



## LoverofPi (Nov 11, 2019)

I see Pam is enjoying her tilting at windmills in here. Don't wind her up too badly. We don't want her getting violent IRL. That ends the fun.

Otherwise, proceed as normal.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> You should take your career to the next level and become a celibate spiritual guru who Rosales trivial silliness of life


Alright Pam... I will. I can't promise about Harvey though.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 11, 2019)

LoverofPi said:


> I see Pam is enjoying her tilting at windmills in here. Don't wind her up too badly. We don't want her getting violent IRL. That ends the fun.
> 
> Otherwise, proceed as normal.



Its not me who wants you dead. And I hope they tell me when it happens. You won't be missed.



Stranger Neighbors said:


> Alright Pam... I will. I can't promise about Harvey though.



If he survives.


----------



## John_Titor_the_2nd (Nov 11, 2019)

Thank you all for replying to the thread, I will try to get more information.


----------



## NerdShamer (Nov 11, 2019)

@John_Titor_the_2nd , hope you enjoyed the show.



Stranger Neighbors said:


> View attachment 1005020


Even in her selfies, she still reeks of crazy, but not as crazy as that hobo that I saw a few days ago.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Nov 11, 2019)

John_Titor_the_2nd said:


> Thank you all for replying to the thread, I will try to get more information.


Can you pm me next week's lottery numbers?


----------



## LoverofPi (Nov 11, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Its not me who wants you dead. And I hope they tell me when it happens. You won't be missed.



So. I'm not Tony or Harvey this time. Who do i get to be this go round, Pam?


----------



## Niggernerd (Nov 11, 2019)

Remember Op, the police always look for differences in earth. Gotta dig deep and more elaborate holes and put more time into covering the top.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 11, 2019)

John_Titor_the_2nd said:


> Thank you all for replying to the thread, I will try to get more information.


You're going to need a IBM 5100


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Nov 11, 2019)

Hey OP came back! Turns out it wasn't a one and done.


----------



## Reverend (Nov 12, 2019)

John_Titor_the_2nd said:


> Thank you all for replying to the thread, I will try to get more information.



And nudes, you forgot to get the nudes.


----------



## Absolute Brainlet (Nov 12, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> If he survives.


Hello, stalker here once again. I don't appreciate you shitting up this thread dedicated to my love and her beautiful friend, Pamela. Now, I would say that I'm going to kidnap you and make you part of my basement slave harem, BUT, unfortunately (for you, because I know you'd jump on any chance to have someone stick their rod into the all-consuming hellmouth between your legs), you're fat & ugly and I would not have sex with you. So I'm just gonna kidnap you and smuggle you across the border, then sell you off to a Mexican cartel, so they can make a video of themselves snorting coke out of your detached head.
I think I'll then mail your organs to Hildawg for her annual youth-restoring Satanic blood bath/murder orgy.


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Nov 12, 2019)

Niggers Niggers Niggers
Kiwi Farm hates Niggers
Niggers Niggers Niggers
Which really figures
Niggers Niggers Niggers
As what get's them triggered
Niggers Niggers Niggers
Is that Null is a Nigger.

- Heironymous Bocsh

Edit: Fixed Typo


----------



## AprilRains (Nov 12, 2019)

A Welsh Cake said:


> Heironymous


DIE


----------



## Caesare (Nov 12, 2019)

No Exit said:


> She should get a group of friends together and just kill the guy.



That worked out for the best in that movie "Bully".


----------



## Damn Near (Nov 12, 2019)

Coleman Francis said:


> That worked out for the best in that movie "Bully".


That shit actually happened in real life, bro








						Murder of Bobby Kent - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## Caesare (Nov 12, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Lmao are you a Louis Brisbois lawyer? Very triggered.



This thread isn't about you, needy. Just shut the fuck up already.




Damn Near said:


> That shit actually happened in real life, bro
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know, I kinda love that movie. I meant that sincerely too, about it working out great. A rapist got murdered and a bunch of reetards went to prison.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 12, 2019)

Coleman Francis said:


> This thread isn't about you, needy. Just shut the fuck up already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Loser. Lewis Brisbois trash...black cube morons.

Limp today. You shut up.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 12, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Loser. Lewis Brisbois trash...black cube morons.
> 
> Limp today. You shut up.


You just can't stop fucking up.  I understand now the true nature of a cow - complete inability to stop fucking up even when it's made plain how they're fucking up and how they can stop.

Take your meds and get off the damned internet Continue, please.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 12, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> You just can't stop fucking up.  I understand now the true nature of a cow - complete inability to stop fucking up even when it's made plain how they're fucking up and how they can stop.
> 
> Take your meds and get off the damned internet Continue, please.




I didn't know how bad erectile dysfunction affected men and their mental health.

Now I know.


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 12, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I didn't know how bad erectile dysfunction affected men and their mental health.
> 
> Now I know.


Big mouth.  No teeth at all.  Sad!


----------



## KittyGremlin (Nov 12, 2019)

Damn, she still doing this? Definitely admirable, yet misplaced determination.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 12, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I didn't know how bad erectile dysfunction affected men and their mental health.
> 
> Now I know.


Jesus Christ Pam... After knowing you for nearly a year there is only one thing that I have learned from you and that is that you cannot be bored to death... Because Holy Fucking Shit on a pogo stick you are the single most repetitive rétard I have ever met. Shut up Pam, please for the love of God shut up or say something original



Spoiler: Pam's insult list



1) Hi Harvey/ Tony, "youre done for"
2) get laid, your dick is broken blah blah blah
3) unintelligible tarding about court cases
4) "you opened this thread not me"
5) wishing for people to die or some autistic Bible shit
6) smugly eating popcorn


Over one *thousand* messages Pam and you've said one of six things... Your attempts to talk or bore us to death is not working though, it's just mildly annoying please try something else


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 12, 2019)

Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> Big mouth.  No teeth at all.  Sad!



Stop confusing with you mama on knee pads.



Stranger Neighbors said:


> Jesus Christ Pam... After knowing you for nearly a year there is only one thing that I have learned from you and that is that you cannot be bored to death... Because Holy Fucking Shit on a pogo stick you are the single most repetitive rétard I have ever met. Shut up Pam, please for the love of God shut up or say something original
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You could move on.  

I have to repeat myself when i tell you losers to fuck off.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 12, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> You could move on.


Read what you just wrote there in a mirror Pam

You are in a Mexican standoff with tens of thousands of people. Your thread has been boring garbage for a long ass time the only thing keeping it alive _is you _idiot


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 12, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> Read what you just wrote there in a mirror Pam




Stop responding.

I don't change my mind and start liking losers. It's not going to happen.

Really. Get a life.



Stranger Neighbors said:


> Read what you just wrote there in a mirror Pam
> 
> You are in a Mexican standoff with tens of thousands of people. Your thread has been boring garbage for a long ass time the only thing keeping it alive _is you _idiot




Oh so you're the assholes who are needy for me? 

You sick cursed dead fucks made this site not me.

Kill yourselves.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 12, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Stop responding.
> 
> I don't change my mind and start liking losers. It's not going to happen.
> 
> Really. Get a life.


You can't win this Pam how many people are online? And we are all Tony. You can't resist our banana hands forever


----------



## Damn Near (Nov 12, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Oh so you're the assholes who are needy for me?
> 
> You sick cursed dead fucks made this site not me.
> 
> Kill yourselves.


Hi Pam, Harvey Weinstein here. I'll be smearing my cum on your bloated fucking face while you sleep later tonight. I like to imagine your face as being a slice of bread, and my cum is a nice jam. Or jelly.

edit: or maybe even a nice country-style canned preserve


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 12, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Stop responding.



Where's the fun in that?


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 12, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Kill yourselves.



Hey Pam Tony here and I have to come clean...once long ago before I ever propositioned you I was very suicidal, and late one full moon night I went out to do myself in... But on my way to jump off bridge I came across this old midget gypsy woman on the side walk and in a drunken rage I insulted her... Well to make a long story short she cursed me with eternal life. I've tried to kill myself thousands of times and I feel every bit of it, the old gypsy woman told me your name and said if I ever wanted to end my eternal suffering I had to have you sleep with me... This is what I've been trying for so long, please end my suffering and let me die, let me like the Dorito dust from in-between your fat folds please

I MUST GET ETERNAL REST FROM THIS HELL HOLE


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 12, 2019)

Damn Near said:


> Hi Pam, Harvey Weinstein here. I'll be smearing my cum on your bloated fucking face while you sleep later tonight. I like to imagine your face as being a slice of bread, and my cum is a nice jam. Or jelly.
> 
> edit: or maybe even a nice country-style canned preserve



Erectile dysfuntion. Will you be able to afford you ED treatments in prison. Or are you begging donny to save you from being big Jamals bitch?



Homoerotic Cougar-kun said:


> Big mouth.  No teeth at all.  Sad!



Donald trump...you have time for Kiwi Farms?

Anyone helping Harvey Weinstein just might end up like him.


----------



## Damn Near (Nov 12, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Erectile dysfuntion. Will you be able to afford you ED treatments in prison. Or are you begging donny to save you from being big Jamals bitch?


Pam, I am a very famous Hollywood producer. Please don't speak to me like that.


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 12, 2019)

Damn Near said:


> Pam, I am a very famous Hollywood producer. Please don't speak to me like that.



Get some balls and tell it to my face here in Georgia.
But you won't,  pussy


----------



## Damn Near (Nov 12, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Get some balls and tell it to my face here in Georgia.
> But you won't,  pussy


This is the height of rudeness, Pam. I'm not sure where this hostility is coming from, but I gotta tell ya: I'm not a fan.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 12, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Erectile dysfuntion. Will you be able to afford you ED treatments in prison. Or are you begging donny to save you from being big Jamals bitch?


At first when I found your thread i thought that this place was a bit parasitic on an obviously mentally ill woman but after getting to know you over time i realized... This arrangement cant get anymore symbiotic, this is what happens when unstoppable stubbornness meets immovable Autism, and you can't get enough...you are very much apart of this site and community, Pam youre a staple on here, you bring a very consistent posting schedule and though you may sometimes annoy me and act like an insufferable smug bitch id be kind of hurt if you left at this point. Love ya Pam keep up the "good" work and remember you can't leave us just as much as we couldnt leave you

Also I'm Captain Kangaroo and i wanna sniff your panties


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 12, 2019)

Damn Near said:


> This is the height of rudeness, Pam. I'm not sure where this hostility is coming from, but I gotta tell ya: I'm not a fan.



And your forst though was to contact me and tell me? I couldnt fucking care less.

None of you will ever have my approval or my blessing or my help. I told that old fat Hillary to shove it up her loose pussy. You can too.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 12, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Get some balls and tell it to my face here in Georgia.
> But you won't,  pussy



Here he was being all polite and even saying please and you had to go be an absolute cocksucking cunt for no reason.  Rude!


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Nov 12, 2019)

What in the world is all this. Are we playing Archer quotes?


----------



## NerdShamer (Nov 12, 2019)

Manwithn0n0men said:


> What in the world is all this. Are we playing Archer quotes?


No, we're playing "poke the tard"


----------



## Damn Near (Nov 12, 2019)

NerdShamer said:


> No, we're playing "poke the tard"


The rules are simple. You just say anything at all and you automatically win


----------



## NerdShamer (Nov 12, 2019)

@DocHoliday1977 , when was the last time you got laid and the guy didn't run away in terror?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 12, 2019)

AnOminous said:


> Here he was being all polite and even saying please and you had to go be an absolute cocksucking cunt for no reason.  Rude!



Rude? 

You mean i'm the rude one.

You've let these faggs harass and run me over and you think i should be nice and polite to you?  These very same fags that have run YOU OVER repeatedly too but you go crawling back begging them to like you? 

I have my dignity. I have a back bone.



NerdShamer said:


> No, we're playing "poke the tard"



You reap what you sow. You are going to reap alot of pain and misery.


----------



## Damn Near (Nov 12, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Rude?
> 
> You mean i'm the rude one.
> 
> ...


Your reactions in this thread are pretty much the opposite of what someone with dignity would do, Nutsy. Take your meds, shove 'em up your dusty cunt if you have to.


----------



## NerdShamer (Nov 12, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Rude?
> 
> You mean i'm the rude one.
> 
> ...


You expect @AnOminous  to do something? Are you illiterate?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 12, 2019)

NerdShamer said:


> @DocHoliday1977 , when was the last time you got laid and the guy didn't run away in terror?



He didnt run away. I broke it off. And you'll never be one of those guys.

Kill yourself.


----------



## NerdShamer (Nov 12, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> He didnt run away. I broke it off. And you'll never be one of those guys.
> 
> Kill yourself.


Keep telling yourself that.

By the way, stop sending me those cheap cyanide pills.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Nov 12, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> He didnt run away. I broke it off. And you'll never be one of those guys.
> 
> Kill yourself.


No pam you morbidly obese cow breaking it off with him and his breaking his hip because you landed on it wrong when your sex swing broke from the ceiling isnt the same thing


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 12, 2019)

Damn Near said:


> Your reactions in this thread are pretty much the opposite of what someone with dignity would do, Nutsy. Take your meds, shove 'em up your dusty cunt if you have to.




Kill yourself. I loathe you and your dipshit opinion


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 12, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> Rude?
> 
> You mean i'm the rude one.
> 
> ...


You realize you are off the mark more than you have _ever been _by saying that to literally the most beloved poster on the entire site right? AnOminous is literally everyone's favorite and by saying this you look even more like a clown then you normally do... How embarrassing pam.

Now I realize you have to go with one of your preloaded insults so if I could make a request could you insult my sexual prowess please? (That one's like one of my all time favorites)


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 12, 2019)

Manwithn0n0men said:


> No pam you morbidly obese cow breaking it off with him and his breaking his hip because you landed on it wrong when your sex swing broke from the ceiling isnt the same thing




I dont have time to waste reading your sex addicted word salad.


----------



## NerdShamer (Nov 12, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I dont have time to waste reading your sex addicted word salad.


Do you even _read_ your posts?


----------



## DocHoliday1977 (Nov 12, 2019)

Manwithn0n0men said:


> No pam you morbidly obese cow breaking it off with him and his breaking his hip because you landed on it wrong when your sex swing broke from the ceiling isnt the same thing




I dont have time to waste reading your sex addicted word salad.



NerdShamer said:


> Do you even _read_ your posts?


 

Moron.


----------



## Buster O'Keefe (Nov 12, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> sex addicted word salad.


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 12, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I dont have time to waste reading your sex addicted word salad.


----------



## Damn Near (Nov 12, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I dont have time to waste reading your sex addicted word salad.


That's just not true


----------



## Stranger Neighbors (Nov 12, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I dont have time to waste reading your sex addicted word salad.


Yeah okay Pam you totally are going to abandon the site because you have "more important things to do" lmfao

Edit:




Tell us more about all the super important things you have planned for today that don't involve lurking your own thread


----------



## NerdShamer (Nov 12, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> Yeah okay Pam you totally are going to abandon the site because you have "more important things to do" lmfao
> 
> Edit:
> View attachment 1007411
> Tell us more about all the super important things you have planned for today that don't involve lurking your own thread


Yeah, I can answer that for her.








That's why she's here.


----------



## KittyGremlin (Nov 12, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


> Yeah okay Pam you totally are going to abandon the site because you have "more important things to do" lmfao
> 
> Edit:
> View attachment 1007411
> Tell us more about all the super important things you have planned for today that don't involve lurking your own thread



Correction: a thread she MADE her own


----------



## TFT-A9 (Nov 12, 2019)

She's like one of those pull-string talking dolls except she spews profanity and threats instead of saying "MA-MA" and so on.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 12, 2019)

Stranger Neighbors said:


>


----------



## Begemot (Nov 14, 2019)

Glorious. This misbegotten whore can't stop, she won't stop. I'm pretty sure this is her demented form of flirting.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 14, 2019)

This thread reminds me of most of the autistic shitposting PMs I'm in.

I keep forgetting that it had an initial "purpose".


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Nov 14, 2019)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> This thread reminds me of most of the autistic shitposting PMs I'm in.
> 
> I keep forgetting that it had an initial "purpose".


Yes but this is a 100% improvement to gay as aids op


----------



## Michael_Jordan_Peterson (Nov 14, 2019)

tell her to stop ruining twitch


----------



## nekrataal (Nov 14, 2019)

DocHoliday1977 said:


> I dont have time to waste reading your sex addicted word salad.


lmao re tard


----------

